# Pegasus test shot



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's my quick and dirty build of the upcoming Pegasus kit:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157632615709381/


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! lots of clear parts?..
Thanks for the pics.

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very few clear parts. IIRC the only clear parts are the engine inserts.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Paul.. I figured.. get the micro drills out boys...

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, nice to see it built up.


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hard to gauge a size on it. What are the dimensions?
Thanks.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't have it in front of me but I think it's maybe 16 inches?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

That's what she said... 

But seriously folks, it looks awesome! I can't wait to get my hands on this thing! How does it fit? 

(Actually, she said that too, but I'm talking about the Pegasus model kit)


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It goes together very easily--I didn't do any seam filling (which is probably obvious but the seams on the kit are fairly well hidden).


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

The big question is...when does it ship?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Late March early April to was told the other day by moebius.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Bump.

I'm getting REALLY antsy for this kit! Can't wait. Come On Moebius!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Latest news that was posted said the end of this month, early next month.

I guess I'll be getting the etch artwork finalized this week and into the production queue. Time to tally the alternate registry names.


----------



## Uxi (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like the Pegasus lettering is raised? Not sculpted on is it or is it already using PE?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's the kit as is; no modifications or additions, just paint.


----------

